# Sq setup in my Cruze



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in the process of buying an sq system, I have been in contact with the sound master xtremerevolution. Here is what is planned.

2 idq 12v2d4- have 1 need another
custom box by xr
silver flute mids-owned
vifa tweets-owned
minidsp
id q700.2-owned
ppi black ice 520.4-owned
sound deadener from sound deadener showdown
speaker wire and power wire from knukonceptz-owned
stock hu.

i hope to have the rest of this equipment bought within a few months and I'll start the install with pics.

i have a set of focal 165vb components for sale if anyone is interested. They are about 5 months old, the tweets have hot glue on the back but can be removed with a little time, the crossovers are included. I also have a pair of mdf cutouts precision cut for these by xr on this forum. Shoot me a pm if your interested.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

You might need an LOC too, unless the minidsp has high level speaker inputs.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Oops! Forgot that, I have that as well, thanks!


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

No problem. Are you getting the PAC one that plugs up to the radio harness?


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I have the PAC one, I got an open box from amazon for $15 2 months ago.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoelessjake said:


> Yeah I have the PAC one, I got an open box from amazon for $15 2 months ago.


Did you get yourself a good set of RCAs yet?


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

That I have not bought yet, prolly go with knukonceptz again fit those, but I may look around.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoelessjake said:


> That I have not bought yet, prolly go with knukonceptz again fit those, but I may look around.


They make excellent and affordable rcas.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a quick update, I bought an amp kit from knukonceptz, I built the kit myself as I already have speaker wire, and I wanted the Krystal kable rcas over the karma. I do have a question, I bought the 4 channel Krystal kable for my 4 ch amp. What other accessories do I need? Below is the kit I bought, without the speaker wire and as stated I upgraded the rcas. I know I'll need another kit for my sub amp but other than that am I missing anything? I plan on buying the minidsp next week along with the baffles from xr and I am going to begin my install. I have to wait on the sub install because I am having trouble locating a 2nd idq12 v2 4ohm in good condition. So I'm going to just get my front stage going and run the wires for my sub install at the same time so it's all ready to go. I'll try and get good pics up in the near future.

4 Gauge Amplifier Installation Kit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoelessjake said:


> Just a quick update, I bought an amp kit from knukonceptz, I built the kit myself as I already have speaker wire, and I wanted the Krystal kable rcas over the karma. I do have a question, I bought the 4 channel Krystal kable for my 4 ch amp. What other accessories do I need? Below is the kit I bought, without the speaker wire and as stated I upgraded the rcas. I know I'll need another kit for my sub amp but other than that am I missing anything? I plan on buying the minidsp next week along with the baffles from xr and I am going to begin my install. I have to wait on the sub install because I am having trouble locating a 2nd idq12 v2 4ohm in good condition. So I'm going to just get my front stage going and run the wires for my sub install at the same time so it's all ready to go. I'll try and get good pics up in the near future.
> 
> 4 Gauge Amplifier Installation Kit


That kit comes with open crimp terminals. I hate open crimp terminals. Ask Terry; he had his loosen up on him. If you want a pretty install, buy these:

Knukonceptz product detail for SET SCREW RING TERMINALS - 4 GAUGE PAIR

Note, those may require occasional tightening. If you want the most effective install possible, buy these:

4 Gauge Copper Ring Terminals Car Audio Amplifier Installation Amp 3 8" Ring | eBay

What you do with those, is you get a blow torch (mapp gas or propane), you get some wound electronic solder, and you follow this procedure:

1. strip about 3/8" of the jacket off of the cable
2. cut 4-8 strips of solder long enough to fit inside the ring terminal and place them inside the ring terminal. Don't pack them in there so it's completely full, but fill it about 1/3 full. 
3. have someone else hold the torch (or place it on the ground if it's steady) while you hold the terminal with a set of pliers
4. push the cable into the terminal lightly, then put the terminal over the torch and let it heat up. As it heats up, the solder will melt, and you'll be able to push the wire all the way through into the terminal. You will melt some of the jacket in the process, but it helps keep it sealed. The solder will hold the wire to the casing and will create an excellent electrical connection.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, what about battery terminals, so I can hook both my component amp power cable and my sub amp power cable, any suggestions?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoelessjake said:


> Ok, what about battery terminals, so I can hook both my component amp power cable and my sub amp power cable, any suggestions?


Just stack the terminals and hook them up inside the fuse box on top of the battery. I posted pictures in my large SQ thread.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Anybody know a good place to buy fleece tape, amazon has some for 5.99 but shipping is 10 bucks, kinda kills the cheap aspect.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I've decided to Change my plans a bit, I am going with 1 idq12 v2 instead of 2 since I can't locate a 2nd one. This has changed my amp setup as well, I traded my idq 700.2 for a zapco reference 360.4 for my mids and tweets. So now my ppi 520.4 is up for sale, asking 130 shipped for it, it's nib. I can send pics, pm me your number if interested.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

and the plans change once again, I founding bought a set of idq 12 v2 4 ohm, so now I have 3. I am going back to the original plan of the 2 12s. Now I have to get a solid sub amp. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Just bought my audison amps for my build. This is for my 2 idq12v2 that are arriving Thursday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's the sr4 for my front stage.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweets








Flutes









The store I bought the amps from three 2 of these in for free since I bought the 2 amps today. These will replace the pacloc I had planned on using. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my audison sr4 installed along with all my new speaker wire, I don't have my flutes mounted but I hooked them up to hear them and holy ****, they are better than the focal 165vb that cost triple what these flutes did. Vifa tweets are great too. This is without the minidsp, I can't wait to get the dsp and start playing.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoelessjake said:


> Got my audison sr4 installed along with all my new speaker wire, I don't have my flutes mounted but I hooked them up to hear them and holy ****, they are better than the focal 165vb that cost triple what these flutes did. Vifa tweets are great too. This is without the minidsp, I can't wait to get the dsp and start playing.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I told you man. Those silver flutes are incredible, and should be priced at least 4x what they are. The midbass impact they create will blow you away, and the clarity of the vocals is indescribable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes sir, you were right, absolutely unbeatable unless you want to spend 400-500 on a set of speakers, which I do not. These things are ridiculous. Feeding 70w from the Audison and they are handling with ease. Good crisp vocals. Very pleased.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoelessjake said:


> Yes sir, you were right, absolutely unbeatable unless you want to spend 400-500 on a set of speakers, which I do not. These things are ridiculous. Feeding 70w from the Audison and they are handling with ease. Good crisp vocals. Very pleased.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep. That's the beauty of using raw drivers that don't have a car audio brand label. You get a whole lot more for your money. 

Just wait till you break them in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Man, I can't believe the sound that's coming out of these speakers, they keep getting better and better, I love these vifa tweeters, I can't wait to finish this thing. I'll put pics up when I get it all installed. Minidsp and deadener is next on the list, then the final piece will be the box from XR. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I have my volume on 13 lol, and it sounds like its on 23-24. I did notice I have static at the beginning of every song when using the USB and 30pin for my iPhone. Anyone else have that issue?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

